# [SOLVED] Songs listed several times



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey folks, my iPhone 4 seems to like some songs better than I do and has them listed two to five times. It plays them each time as well. I've tried manually selecting song to sync and I've tried syncing based on artist and it will still put the songs on the phone multiple times. In iTunes, they're listed only once. How can I get the extras off my phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Songs listed several times*

Are there five of the songs in iTunes itself?

Try to remove all music via the iPhone then resync.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Songs listed several times*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are there five of the songs in iTunes itself?
> 
> Try to remove all music via the iPhone then resync.


Yes, I've done everything the average idiot can do... :bang head:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Songs listed several times*

You could try to restore the device then resync the Music. Doing so will remove all the music on the iPhone and stop any other problems.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Songs listed several times*

Did a restore... Wont ever do that again. It straiten out the music, but I lost all but one of the apps I had on it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Songs listed several times*

Sorry I should I warned you about how a restore worked.

Any app you bought in the past is still owned by you. You can go back and download any app for free as long as you paid for it in the past..


----------

